# The Physical/Mental/Life Health Thread



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'd like to start this thread to form a collection of material that we find to be the BEST sources of knowledge or inspiration that have helped shape your life and mind, and moved you forward in a highly positive direction.

The themes could be on anything, but I'd like to keep the topics broad and related to health, progress and life, and away from very focused topics like: investing, dieting, getting a raise, etc.

The goal of the thread being to create a collection of inspirational, informative life improving documents. These could be text, videos, podcasts etc.


I happen to have 3 videos to share today that I find myself coming back to frequently as a source of inspiration and help.


This first one deals with the physiological/psychological effects of posture and body language, and how it relates to your physical health and professional success:
Presented by Amy Cuddy for Ted Talks







While I understand this is a discussion forum, I'd like to ask that if you feel the urge to post to please *contribute* something to the thread so we can prevent it from becoming 10% content and 90% talk. And that if you aren't willing to share content of your own or others' creation to please just enjoy reading the thread. (I mean this in the least pedantic way possible).


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The second addresses dealing with removing anxiety from your life and improving aspects of your interactions/relationships with people:
Part of a series of self-help videos by life coach Brent Smith.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The third is an interview of investing guru Jim Rogers. He speaks within the topic of investing, but has very wise messages regarding passion, career, perspective, happiness and independence.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for starting the thread perterk, the talk on posture by Amy Cuddy was particularly interesting.
I have a couple links in my bookmarks tab that I'd like to share

The first is a youtube mashup containing one of the most moving speeches I've ever seen, by a silent actor known for playing the clown, done in a movie called The Great Dictator (have not yet watched the actual film), the actor was Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

this second one is a talk on conformity that I found quite interesting, I didn't see how to embed this one, so just click on the link


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

A brief and important message from Jack Lalanne about worrying. The entire series is an excellent watch as well...


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Today I have for you an article from the blog Mr. Money Mustache regarding the appreciation of Nature, and how ultimate human happiness and satisfaction (and increased wealth) can be derived from learning to interact with nature.

Nature


I also have another Ted Talk to share, by a Dan Gilbert, about the science behind happiness, and how it may not work like you expect it would.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I liked Hal Urban's 'Life's Greatest Lessons' and encouraged my children to read it.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Randy Pausch's Last Lecture titled, 'Achieving Your Childhood Dreams' which he delivered at Carnegie Mellon University is said to be quite inspiring.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

I like this article about the Joy of Quiet, an excellent reminder not to be hostage to our smart devices and news on the go througout the day & night.

Obviously Im struggling to comply sending this out in the wee hours of the night. I need to reread it more often in the coming weeks/ months.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Good Thread! I've enjoyed watching the videos. Zig Ziglar is one of my favorite speakers. A little "preacher-like" at times, but a good message.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Zig Ziglar - RIP.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

An ExtraOrdinary Quilter!


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Life without limbs: No worries!







*Background* to Nike Vujicic


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been very inspired by anything by Carl Sagan- a voice of reason and true passion for the advancement of the human condition. I also quite enjoyed The Road Less Travelled by M. Scott Peck as far as personal growth etc.

And of course, the music and message of Bob Marley.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

bayview said:


> Life without limbs: No worries!
> 
> 
> Great video! I posted it on my facebook wall. I'm sure others will get inspiration from it.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Zig Ziglar's memorial video.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

John T Reed - Don't be a weed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3faVSDBD64o&list=UUpxZyovBDngXl8bafoxrdBg&index=5


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)




----------



## rusty23 (Jan 25, 2012)

great thread, love the speech in this video (speech seems to be broken up in the video to the fit the video) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsSC2vx7zFQ


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Indexxx; Carl Sagan, now that is someone I can relate to.:applouse: 



indexxx said:


> I've been very inspired by anything by Carl Sagan- a voice of reason and true passion for the advancement of the human condition. I also quite enjoyed The Road Less Travelled by M. Scott Peck as far as personal growth etc.
> 
> Having worked for a multinational for most of my life i was forced to attend seminars, courses, and getaways that invariably had some motivational speaker, chosen by the current big head, who in my opinion spouted absolute claptrap (both the big head and the motivator).
> I am much more motivated by the doers in this world like Carl Sagan (at one time perhaps the foremost authority on Mars), Chuck Yeager (really had the Right Stuff), and George Patton (couldn't get along with his superior officers but sure could win a battle).


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

This vid taken at a prayer breakfast, (I'm not religious and it's not a religious speech/sermon), featuring Dr Benjamin Carson......a very accomplished man:

[video]http://video.foxnews.com/v/2152105947001/dr-benjamin-carsons-speech-at-prayer-breakfast/?playlist_id=162223[/video]


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Starting with zero knowledge, after losing someone to pancreatic cancer,
this 15-year-old kid invented a new method for diagnosing cancer doing all his own research on the internet using google and wikipedia then convincing a professor & university to give him lab space.

In seven months at the lab he developed a new test that costs 3 cents (verus $800 for the old inaccurate 60-year-old method, and 400 times more sensitive) and is 100% accurate for testing for early stage pancreatic cancer, tested in blind studies with humans, and as well as testing for pancreatic cancer, also tests for ovarian and lung cancer in their very earliest stages.

He talks here about the power of the internet for changing the world.

http://www.wimp.com/newmethod/


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

*Jessica Cox* - Pilot, Black-belt Taekwondo....


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

*Emmanuel Kelly *- unique X Factor Talent & Canadian TV show


----------

